# Water Spots on my Brilliant Black



## Russ713 (Feb 13, 2013)

Just invested in an Aqua Gleam thingy that reduces my 178 ppm tap water to about 7 ppm, rinsed my car then washed it with a not very expensive car shampoo, then rinsed again...dried off... result no water spots and a great finish..just thought I'd share..


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Looks like a useful bit of kit.

Great shine on the brilliant black car BTW.

Shame it only lasts 24 hours before the dust settles on it. Keep you busy tho.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Washing (or just final rinsing) your car in pure filtered/de-ionized water is certainly the best way of avoiding water spots - especially if you live in a hard water area. Living just outside London its a nightmare!!

I've used Aqua Gleam units in the past, and used to use a 30ppm and a 0ppm canister in-line in the hope the 30ppm canister would catch most of the impurities in the water and make the 0ppm canister last longer. Wrong! 
The 0ppm granules lost their colour (meaning their effective filtration) very quickly (far quicker than the other canister in fact!) and I soon started getting water spots back.  
Given the AG canisters are quite expensive and only last for x-amount of washes (depending on your water hardness and length of rinse) it wasn't good. Ok, maybe I used too much water on the car during the final rinse, but I do like giving it a good soaking - who doesn't?

I've found a better product is the 7-litre Race Glaze Maxi-filter.
http://www.morethanpolish.com/maxi-filt ... system.asp
More expensive to buy initially, but gives near 0ppm water, is refillable with filtration beads (so cheaper in the long-run), and can be used attached to pressure washers (unlike the Aqua Gleam units) so you can wash with pure water too (though unnecessary)
I can just about get away with snow foaming the car, pressure-washing it down, rinsing it with purified water and leaving it to dry naturally without touching it. No contact = no scratches. 
If you're going to continue washing with filters in future the Maxi-Glaze is worth considering.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lovely finish, I use Aqua Wax for a quick dot free finish

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## Russ713 (Feb 13, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I've found a better product is the 7-litre Race Glaze Maxi-filter.
> http://www.morethanpolish.com/maxi-filt ... system.asp


Thanks for the link that looks like a good value way of getting a spotless finish, I may invest when the Aqua Gleam runs out.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Cant judge from those pics if there is water spots or not. Need to get one upclose to see that.

PS: Your mum asked me to remind you to use shoes when your outside 

Looks good from a distance. Nice car dude.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

I had two of these filters and both of them went faulty. Followed at the instructions etc...

What happened was the particles for the filter started coming out... And going over the car..... 

Every wash a few more till I could see a noticeable amount missing in the filter.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

digital_dreamer said:


> I had two of these filters and both of them went faulty. Followed at the instructions etc...
> 
> What happened was the particles for the filter started coming out... And going over the car.....
> 
> Every wash a few more till I could see a noticeable amount missing in the filter.


Do you mean the AquaGleam filters? If so, the same happened to me with my 0pp/m filter.

Not a good feeling knowing the filter might be spuffing filter grit all over your pride 'n' joys body 

Not the best pic, but you can see from the darker areas there's filter material missing...


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Yep aqua filter.....

Can't believe it.... I had 2 go and thought I must had been mega unlucky.

Now starting to think the 0 parts one have a design fault.


----------

